# Middle name for Andie?



## TheDoorKnob

My friends really likes the name Andie for a girl but feels as it is a little masculine she needs a very girly feminine name.

What would you suggest? I suggested a couple and she isn't keen. I suggested Isobel and Sophia.

Thank you.


----------



## Varenne

Andrea with the nickname Andie?


----------



## bumblebeexo

Andie Emily
Andie Rose
Andie Rosalie
Andie Grace
Andie Marie
Andie Margaret
Andie Lauren
Andie Louisa
Andie Michelle
Andie Emilia


----------



## pippi_89

Varenne said:


> Andrea with the nickname Andie?

I was going to say the same.

Andie Marie is pretty too


----------



## JJKCB

I would suggest Andrea too with Andie as a nick name

or these all have the 'and' syllable:

Alexandra
Amanda
Candice
Cassandra
Mandy
Miranda
Sandra
Sandie 
Yolanda

feminine middle name ideas:

Skye
Juliet
Freya
Jasmine
Evelyn
Alicia
Hannah
Florence
Beatrice
Serene
Aria
Francesca
Kristen
Brie
Victoria
Faye
Madelyn
Malissa
Megan
Olivia
Violet
Jayne
Scarlet
Nicole


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Just Andie, no full name. 

Some lovely suggestions I will let her know. Thank you :flower:


----------



## AP

Personally I like the name Andie for a girl (I like nicknames and masculine names for girls, i named my first girl Alex, its not short for anything)


----------

